# 8/10 Back Bay report



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Seeing that there was a northeast wind in the forecast for yesterday afternoon, I headed south. I castnetted some finger mullet off Shore Drive and had lines in the water by 5 PM.

The NE wind didn't last long. Within an hour of my arrival, it swung to the east, then the south, then hard out of the west where it stayed until sunset.

Lots of blues were tearing me up and near sunset, pod after pod of bunker got pushed up against the shore where I started throwing lures to catch them. Spanish were jumping all over the place but I couldn't hook one to save my life. I threw everything from a Stingsilver to a Gotcha to a Clark spoon behind a trolling sinker. Saw a huge sea turtle nibbling around the edges of the bunker pods.

And one final creepy moment to keep an eye out for. Some dude on a mountain bike approached me as I was walking through the lot and started asking me about what I'd caught. He had 10 different stories about what he had been doing down there.

_"I was at the campground."

Me: "You mean at False Cape?"

"No, here."

Me: "There's no campground here."

"Can I have a ride?"

Me: "Why not. Where you want me to drop you?"

"Up at the campground."

"There's no campground north of here. So where are you headed?"

"I'm going wherever you're going, man."_

And so on. Dude gave me a seriously spooky vibe; I drove off and left him in the lot. So beware the Sandbridge Serial Killer.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Did he have a case of Bud Light and an axe?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Was he wearing a purple hooded sweatshirt and a fanny pack?


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Even Tho You Have Me Blocked From Every One Else From Seeing My Post I Am Sure You Can See Them Flea Bag, I Sure Wish You Would Let Me Know When Your In Town So You And I Can Go Fishing And Have Some Quality Time Together.......


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

OH damn I bet that was AL he is tryn to scare everybody from his fishin hole:beer:


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

striperswiper said:


> OH damn I bet that was AL he is tryn to scare everybody from his fishin hole:beer:


LOL


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

cuzdave said:


> Did he have a case of Bud Light and an axe?



Or a hood and a chain saw LOL

Too bad you did'nt get any spanish. Been a tough year for them this year from the pier or beach. I tried a bunch of times fro sadbridge and the pier there and several times from va bch pier but have not caught one yet had one on but he spit the hok (heck it may have been a blue ) Gonna try hatteras for them next week.

Matt any size to the blues?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

did he wear jeans and striped shirt holding a pine cone?...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> did he wear jeans and striped shirt holding a pine cone?...


or have ahaunted hous.

u a funny SOB, Teo.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Actually, there is a campground up that way. If you walk through back bay (or walk s along the beach from little island a few miles) you come to False Cape National Park; there are several campsites back there, a portajohn, and so many biting flies the last time I camped there I looked like I had measles. Or bubonic plague.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> or have ahaunted hous.
> 
> u a funny SOB, Teo.


or lady-like white wading boots?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> or lady-like white wading boots?



you'll never know nuthin about these Wanchese wedding shoes. notta clue.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hey i give ya credit for at least having a nickname for them~!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Wedding Shoes ??? I always heard them reffered to as Wanchese Bedroom slippers. You're going to have to explain that wedding shoe thing Al or on second thought maybe I don't want to know. Kind of like that Navy 'don't-ask-don't-tell' policy.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Jay.....

Them newbies don't need to know the history of them fabled white boots. 

"Don't ask- don't tell" - ya couldn't do that on this board anyway / far too many in the know...or wanna know.....or start talking about sumthin' they have NO clue about.



BTW- FA - Only my close, good friends call me, "Al".

Please refer to me by the screen name. Or not at all. Thanks!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

well....I am not your close, good friend, but I am still going to call you Al....so get used to it 


Hell, at least Ive fished with ya before....remember? I showed you what happens when you tie crappy knots and I also showed you how to land a doggy in the middle of a drum run! :beer:


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> well....I am not your close, good friend, but I am still going to call you Al....so get used to it
> 
> 
> Hell, at least Ive fished with ya before....remember? I showed you what happens when you tie crappy knots and I also showed you how to land a doggy in the middle of a drum run! :beer:



Yeah, and you also know how to hold his beer while he reels in a drum.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Yeah, and you also know how to hold his beer while he reels in a drum.


That was right below the beer belly  

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Yeah, and you also know how to hold his beer while he reels in a drum.


Yeah, it's called common courtesy.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> Yeah, it's called common courtesy.


Yep and insisting on doing something someone asked you to stop shows a lack there of...IMHO... 



FishinAddiction said:


> well....I am not your close, good friend, but I am still going to call you Al....so get used to it


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm glad I'm up here for a spell, sounds like it's getting a bit thick down there. Everyone got their waders on to keep it of their pants?


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Yeah, get this crew together it would be like old school wrestlin. Beatin the snot out of each other one min. and drinking beers together the next.opcorn: :beer:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

naw ...usually drink good beers with good friends and buds.


bust out the Natty Ice when the nosey neighbor swings bye.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Now if they only sold Red Stripe in cans, the fishing world would be a much better place:beer: Got all your Bihimminies tied yet Al? Let's hope the girls don't out fish us this time at the Point. Looking foward to coming home and getting out there again.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Now if they only sold Red Stripe in cans, the fishing world would be a much better place:beer: Got all your Bihimminies tied yet Al? Let's hope the girls don't out fish us this time at the Point. Looking foward to coming home and getting out there again.


ya know you can't drink the Red Stripe till after 4:20 

oh you know the hooks are sharp...tackle tied right and bimminies waitin fer the no-name 

cannot wait to hang with ggod friends...BTW - while we are talking about BB - did you get yer ON pass?


Ya thought those pups were fun to fighte...try to imagine fighting a carp on Barry Bond's steroids....them bulls -r - fun!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

No pass yet, will probably do it when I come back mid Sept. Still highly thinking about doing the bike/camping thing down at the southern end. You can fish all night and the camping pass is only 10$ per night. An' ya know them fishies are heading south...Brent, where are ya'? Come on Al, you can ride a bike cant ya'? Hope I can still 'member how to tie knots, but then again Charlottes well handy for that. She is actually given that job on the ride down  :fishing:. So there's my out if the snell breaks... 
Hastas, DLO


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Yep and insisting on doing something someone asked you to stop shows a lack there of...IMHO...


CDog............just do us both a favor and put me on your ignore list. It's obvious you have trouble letting things go. From now on, YOU are on MY ignore list.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Ladies, ladies come on now, let's all play nice'ish


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Darren- you and the lovely Charlotte planin any day trips to BB?

If so, lemme know. Got a B-day party to goto on Sat and would like to supply the spoteses


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Ladies, ladies come on now, let's all play nice'ish


Who you calling a lady??? Just cuz I look like I'm 6 mo....OK 9 mo pregnant.....


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

its back to the top and no one can see why - LOL - funny huh


----------

